# This should be titled 'A Major Headache'.



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I liked it. It defintely felt Désordre.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love it! It's my style!

Martin, unteady...


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> I liked it. It defintely felt Disordré.


En désordre, not disordré.

But yes, it was nice.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I really liked that! It certainly made me feel rather disordered. But I do like your title, though.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> En désordre, not disordré.


Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm with the philistines. I don't want to hear it again.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I really liked it. Kinda jazzy!


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a recording of all those etudes and their pretty good. No. 8 is probably more preferable to the anti-dissonance, anti-disorder crowd. I searched for it on youtube and my brother in law to be popped up at the top of the list:


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I really liked it. Kinda jazzy!


Here's a jazz group playing the aforementioned Etude no. 8: 
The Bad Plus - Fem(Etude #8) (G.Ligeti) live in Moscow


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, Ligeti's etudes are masterpieces of the piano music (closer to) our time. Whoever calls them a headache perhaps doesn't understand that all etudes - from those by Schumann to Liszt to Debussy- really aim to stretch keyboard techniques (& thus the listener's expectation of how a piano "should" sound like). Ligeti's brilliant set of three books are no exception...


----------



## zoziejemaar (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, heavy stuff! Glad to get to know this music... But as to the headache, you may be right...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

After 30 seconds all I can think of is : etcetera...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Comus said:


> Here's a jazz group playing the aforementioned Etude no. 8:
> The Bad Plus - Fem(Etude #8) (G.Ligeti) live in Moscow


Loved the jazz realisation. Hey - it works! I hope Ligeti approved


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> After 30 seconds all I can think of is : etcetera...


Emphasis on the "I."

Really Saul. If a piece is going to be titled according to an "I," it will probably be the "I" of the composer (or one of the composer's friends), not the "I" of Saul Dzorelashvili. And _re_titled will probably only be a publisher's "I."

So if you really want to imprint your individual listening experiences on the musical world, you'll just have to become a music publisher, I guess! (Which will, delightfully, mean that you'd have to publish music that you don't like.)


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Wonderful etude. No one writes for the piano like György.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Man, I love all these etudes.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

some guy said:


> Emphasis on the "I."
> 
> Really Saul. If a piece is going to be titled according to an "I," it will probably be the "I" of the composer (or one of the composer's friends), not the "I" of Saul Dzorelashvili. And _re_titled will probably only be a publisher's "I."
> 
> So if you really want to imprint your individual listening experiences on the musical world, you'll just have to become a music publisher, I guess! (Which will, delightfully, mean that you'd have to publish music that you don't like.)


Hello There,

This entire thread was made in good spirit with an amusing motif.

In truth I do believe that if you push someone in a room and force him to listen to this for an hour or two without Motrin or Tylenol, he will hate you for the rest of his life...:lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Hello There,
> 
> This entire thread was made in good spirit with an amusing motif.
> 
> In truth I do believe that if you push someone in a room and force him to listen to this for an hour or two without Motrin or Tylenol, he will hate you for the rest of his life...:lol:


Funnily enough that's BS, because concertgoers around the world are willing to pay big bucks to hear a pianist of the caliber of Aimard play the Ligeti _Etudes_ live. I'm not really sure if you understand the significance of not only Ligeti, but also guys like Nancarrow, Stockhausen, Cage and Feldman (etc), who really did some great things with the modern piano repertoire. Ignorance is bliss in your case, I guess...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> In truth I do believe that if you push someone in a room and force him to listen to this for an hour or two without Motrin or Tylenol, he will hate you for the rest of his life...:lol:


It doesn't even go on for an hour 

But have you heard the rest of the Etudes? Ligeti's music is really very interesting and unique, not uniform at all like you say. Each of the Etudes is a gem on its own - addressing a new concept or technical idea. If only Gyorgy could have lived a couple more years, maybe he would have finished the 3rd book of Etudes... which by the way, would probably have made the three sets of Etudes amount to over an hour...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Andre said:


> Funnily enough that's BS, because concertgoers around the world are willing to pay big bucks to hear a pianist of the caliber of Aimard play the Ligeti _Etudes_ live. I'm not really sure if you understand the significance of not only Ligeti, but also guys like Nancarrow, Stockhausen, Cage and Feldman (etc), who really did some great things with the modern piano repertoire. Ignorance is bliss in your case, I guess...


BIG BUCKS?

How much, a half a mill?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Go back & just listen to your Mendelssohn. Not knocking him, but that's all you seem to be able to appreciate?...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Andre said:


> Go back & just listen to your Mendelssohn. Not knocking him, but that's all you seem to be able to appreciate?...


I love Mendelssohn, Chopin, Bach, Mozart Beethoven, Grieg, Sibelius, and some other romantic composers, but composers that wrote music in the style of this etude, don't interest me.

Most contemporary music after Rachmaninov (including Rachmaninov) is extremely poor, save some interesting and nice film soundtracks.

So I would say that the modernist movement who broke off from the classical movement didn't achieve much. In short, modernism is a total failure, no wonder we don't have any REAL great composers nowadays.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

No comment...


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Most contemporary music after Rachmaninov (including Rachmaninov) is extremely poor, save some interesting and nice film soundtracks.


You simply do not know how to appreciate. It reminds me of those in early high school that believe the only good music is classic rock.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> You simply do not know how to appreciate. It reminds me of those in early high school that believe the only good music is classic rock.


Trust me I have very good taste, not only in music, and I can appreciate, but one thing I don't do is, follow 'popular opinion', if I don't like something, I couldn't care less if everyone else likes it. I am true to myself, therefore if I like something I simply like it, and if I don't then I don't, as simple as that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You seem to dislike more things than what you actually like...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Andre said:


> You seem to dislike more things than what you actually like...


That's true, there's way more rubbish in this world then diamonds.

A smart person has to take the good out of the bad, and not the other way around.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> So I would say that the modernist movement who broke off from the classical movement didn't achieve much. In short, modernism is a total failure, no wonder we don't have any REAL great composers nowadays.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I am starting to pity you.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> I am starting to pity you.


You're on my 'pity' list for weeks now...
You're just too late.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> I love Mendelssohn, Chopin, Bach, Mozart Beethoven, Grieg, Sibelius, and some other romantic composers, but composers that wrote music in the style of this etude, don't interest me.
> 
> Most contemporary music after Rachmaninov (including Rachmaninov) is extremely poor, save some interesting and nice film soundtracks.
> 
> So I would say that the modernist movement who broke off from the classical movement didn't achieve much. In short, modernism is a total failure, no wonder we don't have any REAL great composers nowadays.


:lol:

.....


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> :lol:
> 
> .....


:tiphat:........


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


>


Moderately enjoyable piece, I think. It sounds relatively structured to me and full of vitality. I actually enjoyed it. A slight jazzy touch? Or am I just dreaming?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Moderately enjoyable piece, I think. It sounds relatively structured to me and full of vitality. I actually enjoyed it. A slight jazzy touch? Or am I just dreaming?


If one enjoys a particular food no matter how detestable it can be for others, then that's his right to enjoy it, we are all free and we can choose what to like or not to like.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Moderately enjoyable piece, I think. It sounds relatively structured to me and full of vitality. I actually enjoyed it. A slight jazzy touch? Or am I just dreaming?


HarpsichordConcerto, I also feel this has a jazzy quality to it -- must be the impression of constant syncopation due to the changing meters, unpredictable accents, and and spunky bass line. Glad you like it, Ligeti is one of the most accessible and vivacious modern composers to have not written in a tonal idiom (at least in music like this).


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> If one enjoys a particular food no matter how detestable it can be for others, then that's his right to enjoy it, we are all free and we can choose what to like or not to like.


Yes, you are right about that, but you need to be able to say why you don't like it. Right now you're sounding like a child refusing to eat broccoli even though it hasn't eaten it before.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahahha Saul likes film music.

Anyway, I loved the piece. I can kindof feel the jazzy touch you guys have mentioned as well. Reminds me a little bit of the playing of Art Tatum or Thelonious Monk.

Tatum playing the Massenet "Elegie": 




I don't think the Ligeti has the same lightness of touch that most jazzers have, but that might just be the interpretation.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

MJTTOMB said:


> Hahahha Saul likes film music.
> 
> Anyway, I loved the piece. I can kindof feel the jazzy touch you guys have mentioned as well. Reminds me a little bit of the playing of Art Tatum or Thelonious Monk.
> 
> ...


So you still think that I am troll?

Even though I am good looking tall , handsome , talented , artistic, caring, and compassionate person?


----------

